# Drummer stat!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Any drummers out there who would like to jam next Friday at the Rehearsal Factory on Front Street!

We need a drummer! If you can, come and join us! So much fun to be had!

Someone, anyone! I don't care about skill level just come and have fun!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

If anyone knows of anybody even who has an inkling of rhythm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

try bandmix.ca


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just posted an add on Kijiji! It's only $2.99 for a bump up!

Thank you Laristotle . I really want and need to play with others. I will just keep my head down and plow through all the BS. Never say die!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

I hear ya. It's too bad you don't drive.
You couldn't talk your husband/sons into taking a nice country drive out to Elora?
You would fit right in with all of us up at the Riff Wrath Jam. Beginners to semi good.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have had 4 emails already. Just amazing! What an easy way to do this on Kijiji!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's up and running. Got everyone I need. Boy, just trying to accommodate everyone's schedule is crazy but it's done. Can hardly wait until Friday!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lola said:


> It's up and running. Got everyone I need._* Boy, just trying to accommodate everyone's schedule is crazy*_ but it's done. Can hardly wait until Friday!


Exactly the reason I quit trying to put a band together.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's tedious that's for sure! I just told myself, I can make this happen if I want it that badly and I did! I just couldn't give up the search for people to play with! 

Last week I had 3 people that could play and this week they all had prior commitments that they forgot about it. I had to scramble just to find some people. The more that I network though the more choices I will have and won't get caught short handed!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Your commitment and enthusiasm is inspiring, Lola. If the commute weren't so onerous, I'd join in with the jams, have a little fun and maybe learn something new. Keep on rockin'!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bluzfish said:


> Your commitment and enthusiasm is inspiring, Lola. If the commute weren't so onerous, I'd join in with the jams, have a little fun and maybe learn something new. Keep on rockin'!


I want this so badly that I am willing to do whatever it takes to play with others. I will do it again and again! This is what I have dreamt about was playing with other musicians and being able to have the best time of my life. It's so worth the bullshit!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Within 5 days of posting my add on Kijiji I have 6 new contacts and............those people know more musicians that I can contact. My circle just keeps on growing. I love it!


----------

